
Tech Cofounder Needed - DMoshe
ONAIR is an AI powered ad platform allowing to use for free wifi on any flight.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;on-air.app<p>ONAIR connected 40+ major airlines with 4,500+ planes to date.<p>ONAIR is looking for a tech cofounder right now to finish our product.<p>Ideal candidate:
love to code;
meets deadlines;
experienced fullstack developer with app developing experience;
machine learning experience is a +;
CTO experience is a +;<p>If you don&#x27;t meet some criteria, but love what ONAIR does feel free to contact me.<p>linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;dmoshe
======
TameAntelope
Not qualified, but do have a question: The word "cofounder" here is used to
describe what, exactly? If the company exists already, and is providing
service, my "layperson" definition of "cofounder" would be hard to meet,
considering the company is already "founded".

